
WExDA – Web Based Data Exploration Tool - rahulrajpl
https://wexda.herokuapp.com/
======
rahulrajpl
WExDA is a web based data exploration tool primarily useful for data
preperation/ data analysis stage. This automates the EDA via web ui and is
built using streamlit How to use

Go to [https://wexda.herokuapp.com/](https://wexda.herokuapp.com/) and start
using ;) Features

    
    
        upload csv files upto 200MB
        describe data set
        find missing values
        find unique values and its count
        plot data via scatter, bar and pair plots
        plot correlation matrix in heatmap style

